# Put legs on uneven half-round log bench



## Catlike (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello. I hope you are in good health and good spirits.

I have an Arizona ash log which I've split and evened on the flat side. I want to make a shaving horse of it.
I don't plan to flatten the half-round side (although I'll consider doing so if you all advise it's the only way to go). The half-round side will of course be the bottom.

The log is not of even width or thickness. It's not hugely uneven, but it's irregular to an extent. (The flat top is actually now smoother and more even than shown in the photos.)


















Because the thickness of the half-log varies, the legs will be of slightly different lengths. I hope I can figure that part out. 
How do I attach legs at appropriate angles so that the bench doesn't wobble?

(I don't have a workshop with nice flat reference surfaces; I'll be working outdoors on the ground.)

Thanks.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

It wont be a big deal if sitting on soil since the longer leg will sort of sink in the ground. If on a hard surface, you just have to trim the bottom of the longest leg to sneak up on it. You really only have to adjust one leg, unless after getting the legs in the bench top is canted too much to one side. Just put weight on it and trim one of the 2 legs that do not leave the ground, preferable the one on the high side. It could change a little over time too as the wood dries and moves a little.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Could do a 3 legged, 3 legs won't wobble. If you want to do 4, I would probably do similar to a roman workbench. Chris Schwarz has done a lot of em research on those and provides good information 
https://lostartpress.files.wordpress.com/2019/07/roman-workbenches-1.pdf


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Since you're working with an uneven surface (the ground), trying to put legs on the log like a traditional shaving bench will be a real challenge.
My suggestion is you use the same type of leg structure that supports a trestle table (just look up pictures of trestle tables here or on google images).
You can make the trestle supports the same height and simply shim one or both when you attach them to the bottom of the log (lag screws work best) to get the surface level (helps to put a level on the flat side of the log to determine the thickness of the shims).
I'm building outdoor benches around my fire pit with log half rounds and will use the same type of support to account for uneven ground.
Hope you found this helpful.
Gerry


----------



## Catlike (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you Lazyman, SMP, and gerrym526.


----------

